# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Επισκευή Wouxun kg-uv6d

## esertas

Μου έδωσε ένας φίλος μήπως μπορέσω και φτιάξω ένα Wouxun kg-uv6d. Δεν δουλεύει το μικρόφωνο του.Εκπέμπει κανονικά και αν του βάλεις μικρομεγάφωνο και εκεί μιλάει και ακούει κανονικά. Στέλνω μια φωτογραφία του εσωτερικού που φαίνεται ένα μαύρο καλώδιο που ξεκινάει από το μεγάφωνο και είναι κομμένο, και δεν μπορώ να βρω που πάει, και αν φταίει αυτό για την βλάβη.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

